# NEC MultiSync PA271W-BK 27" Monitor



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Oct 20, 2013)

Heads up.... just picked one up at B&H for $799.00....


----------



## RGF (Oct 20, 2013)

hawaiisunsetphoto said:


> Heads up.... just picked one up at B&H for $799.00....



Thanks. Will check it out.


----------

